# What do i really Need?



## attaboybigen75 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey all, Im new to the forum and i was wanting to ask a newbie question . I have 4 actually 2 in the open 2 in the woods and im looking at getting a garden tractor as well as one to help with stumps and trees im partial to the farmall name as i used to help an older man on his farma dn drove his farmall H and M. any how im looking for a tractor to Pull a Pto driven tiller disc's and bush hog and finishing mower and im not sure if an h and m are two big or if a super c would do fine with it all as well as stumps and an awger im almost positive im going to need a hydraulic lift as well as a 3 point hook up but im not sure what these good ole farmalls are capible of or if any of them will even do the work i need it to do . were looking at clreaing off the other two acres sometime and opening it all up for mostly a small farm chickens and a cow or something and a garden. any ideas as i said im partial to the tricycle farmalls but i want to get what is best i look forward to being apart of this community and hearing your responses.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum attaboybigen75. I am sure a Farmall could be made to work. I think the rear hitch may not be suitable for all the impliments you mention. I would think a Farmall 454, 444, or similar size would be a good optionl. Another is the Massey 135. The old farmall H and M's especially in the tricycle gear were designed primary as row crop tractors. Not the best suited for general utility work.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The Super C has a two point hitch but they make a slip in conversion to make it take the 3 point hitch implements as well.
Make sure that the 2 point hitch is there and that it has a hydralic cylinder that lifts it up and down if not it will not work. I believe that the Super C had around 20hp or so. These pictures were taken from the internet for reference only.
<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/?action=view&current=FH_Arms_1e-319x247-313x241.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/FH_Arms_1e-319x247-313x241.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/?action=view&current=FH_with_3-PT_Quick_Hitch_1e-297x231.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/FH_with_3-PT_Quick_Hitch_1e-297x231.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/?action=view&current=FH_A2e-315x247-306x239.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/FH_A2e-315x247-306x239.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Check out this video of the old Super C square dance.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ba42tXjyn38&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ba42tXjyn38&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

These are some great old work horses. I found these videos on Youtube, they are not mine but you can see them work.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V3mt3LfcdJY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V3mt3LfcdJY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m67-9ldAZeQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m67-9ldAZeQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0w48r9P9FZQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0w48r9P9FZQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUg9LpJPvSg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUg9LpJPvSg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L0j2xrNIlQs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L0j2xrNIlQs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TBTmckM26vk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TBTmckM26vk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

